# Looking to Buy Sky3DS Card in Canada



## vahnx (Mar 1, 2015)

So far I've tried to order Sky3DS from Gamezway.com, game4deal.com and modchipcentral.com (the only 3 official canadian resellers listed on the Sky3DS site). The first two sites are a bit sketchy claiming they accept Master Card but don't allow you to use Master Card at checkout (and both sites checkout are almost identical which is very strange).. and Modchipcentral doesn't accept Master Card, Visa debit or Paypal.

Does anyone have any recommendations on where I should order my Sky3DS cart online? I'm in Ontario, Canada.

Edit: Just tried yeahgeek.com but they don't accept Master Card either... yet they still sent me an order confirmation email before I paid for it. These sites are bogus.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 1, 2015)

mastercard is not the preferred medium that the majority of flashcart vendors support. You are going to have to drop the Canadian vendor requirement if you want a vendor that supports mastercard.


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 1, 2015)

Try out r4flashcart.com 

They sent me my GW really quickly, and accept Visa debit(the type I used)

Quick shipping to Ottawa, and no customs


----------



## vahnx (Mar 2, 2015)

2Hack said:


> Try out r4flashcart.com





2Hack said:


> They sent me my GW really quickly, and accept Visa debit(the type I used)
> 
> Quick shipping to Ottawa, and no customs





Thanks! They took my master card. I got an email titled Order paid successfully notified! a second after the order and it says my money was transferred. Hopefully it worked.


----------



## vahnx (Mar 2, 2015)

My order from r4flashcart.com status is currently "Payment accepted".
I'll keep everyone posted. I'm in northern Ontario, specifically, so it may not arrive as quick as 2hacks but only time will tell.
Meanwhile, I need to go and cancel half of the sites I ordered from as they are attempting to ship me the product and bill me for it even though I never completed the checkout process (be forewarned if ordering Sky3DS from any of it's Canadian retailers... or any of the sites listed on the Sky3DS website)


----------



## ModchipCentral (Mar 2, 2015)

We accept Mastercard and Visa as long as you choose visa for Canadians during checkout!
We have new Sky Cards coming Wednesday March 4th
thanks
*WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


----------



## vahnx (Mar 3, 2015)

ModchipCentral said:


> We accept Mastercard and Visa as long as you choose visa for Canadians during checkout!
> We have new Sky Cards coming Wednesday March 4th
> thanks
> *WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


 

Ah bummer, I swear I tried to enter my Mastercard in the Visa field but it didn't work. I'll have to try again in the future, thanks!


----------



## RockinSocks (Mar 5, 2015)

ModchipCentral said:


> We accept Mastercard and Visa as long as you choose visa for Canadians during checkout!
> We have new Sky Cards coming Wednesday March 4th
> thanks
> *WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


 
The site says that only Americans can use prepaid Visas, or do you just pick the Visa Canada option at the checkout if you use one?
The cards I use always let you register an address to them.


----------



## ModchipCentral (Mar 6, 2015)

If you have a prepaid card Visa for Canada option won't work.  It will work with the Visa Debit for Americans.
But you will be billed in U.S dollars instead of Canadian so they will get you on the exchange rate.
thank you
*WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


----------



## Cha0tic (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm currently in Canada but I had a Paypal Business Debit, that's a mastercard. 
I would like a site that ships from within Canada as I read stories of customs seizing the gateway card. 
Modchipcentral I put in an order but it says qued any other sites anyone know that would work?


----------



## ModchipCentral (Mar 25, 2015)

We ship within Canada, Just choose visa for Canadians during checkout
and you can use that Mastercard!
*WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


----------



## Cha0tic (Mar 28, 2015)

ModchipCentral said:


> We ship within Canada, Just choose visa for Canadians during checkout
> and you can use that Mastercard!
> *WWW.MODCHIPCENTRAL.COM*


 


Nothing but great service from you guys! I ordered and then received my gateway card the next day!


----------

